# Seeking advice on filing my taxes



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Will your accountant, or tax person not answer these questions?

I find it strange that you would ask this here, like me asking my doctor why my carburetor is running too rich.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Your assessment or working dues is considered dues and deductible.
Not sure about the rest.


----------



## LegacySS (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry, I am not sure if I am going to do my own taxes this year or go through H&R block. With the amount of questions/concerns I am having, I would imagine it would benefit me to go to them. I was more seeking for advice and if anyone knew if these deductions were legitimate. I am putting everything together to do a "tax return estimator" to get an idea of what my return may be this year.



ibuzzard said:


> Will your accountant, or tax person not answer these questions?
> 
> I find it strange that you would ask this here, like me asking my doctor why my carburetor is running too rich.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

ibuzzard said:


> Will your accountant, or tax person not answer these questions?
> 
> I find it strange that you would ask this here, like me asking my doctor why my carburetor is running too rich.


He was just giving you an opportunity to be helpful and kind...


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Are your expenses even close to the standard deduction on the 1040?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

eejack said:


> He was just giving you an opportunity to be helpful and kind...


Sorry, that will go over like a lead balloon here. I never cease to be amazed at the questions asked on an electrical forum. 

We are - for the most part - men, and construction workers , at that. Having thick skin is important, as is being to the point.

Now, perhaps we should all go bond together at the next showing of Les Miserables.

Seriously, pay the hundred bucks or so and get legitimate advice, not the dubious opinions of guys foolish enough to do this for a living.


----------



## LegacySS (Jan 2, 2013)

knowshorts- I am not sure what the "standard deduction" is.

ibuzzard- Like I said, I wasn't expecting to take your advice to heart, but I don't really see how it would cause you to "be amazed" at my question. It is on the Union section of the forums, I just figured I would ask the guys that have been filing their taxes for years and are in the same boat as far as deductions go as I am. As far as the movie goes, I'll buy the popcorn


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

LegacySS said:


> knowshorts- I am not sure what the "standard deduction" is.
> 
> ibuzzard- Like I said, I wasn't expecting to take your advice to heart, but I don't really see how it would cause you to "be amazed" at my question. It is on the Union section of the forums, I just figured I would ask the guys that have been filing their taxes for years and are in the same boat as far as deductions go as I am. As far as the movie goes, I'll buy the popcorn


You automatically get a standard deduction of several thousand dollars. If your qualified deductions are less than the standard deduction, you take the standard deduction. If your deductions are more than the standard deduction, you itemize. If you're single and do not own a home, chances are high that you will not exceed the standard deduction.


----------



## LegacySS (Jan 2, 2013)

OK that makes sense. Any idea what the standard deduction is? For a rough estimate I made somewhere around $27k, had about $3700 in federal withholding, and have about $4800 in "deductions" including the apprenticeship contribution (assuming this is deductible), working dues, monthly dues, tuition, and clothing and tools FOR WORK.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

$5950. 

I would seriously considered filling out a new w4 and get more money on your check, unless you really like the taste of top ramen. And definitely go to h&r block.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Try to find a real accountant, I just don't know about H&R Block. I mean, it's staffed by what? Temp workers at a shopping mall or mini-mall?

If your working dues are 5.9% they are a deduction. The monthly you pay whether you work or not are a deduction. So is the money you spend for school books and tools.


----------



## LegacySS (Jan 2, 2013)

I've thought about filing 1, but how much % do you get more per check? If it's a minimal amount, I'd rather file 0 that way I know I won't owe at the end of the year and get a bigger check back.



knowshorts said:


> $5950.
> 
> I would seriously considered filling out a new w4 and get more money on your check, unless you really like the taste of top ramen. And definitely go to h&r block.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

LegacySS said:


> I've thought about filing 1, but how much % do you get more per check? If it's a minimal amount, I'd rather file 0 that way I know I won't owe at the end of the year and get a bigger check back.


That's where you tax guy will come in handy. I am guessing you need your money all during the year. When I was younger I would shoot for around $200 either way. I think I was claiming sng w/7 at the time. I don't like loaning my money for no return, especially to the government.


----------

